# 6 week old female kitten meowing alot!!!



## shediac (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi there, we're loving our two new friends Gizmo (male) and Minette (female). They are eating well, they know where the litter is, they know there bed, they know how to make us laugh..., but the only thing we can't figure out is why Minette is always meowing? We are supposing she misses her mother, since she is eating well and has lots of play time. Would this behaviour be normal???

Thanks in advanced!!!

Derek


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Kittens tend to meow a lot (I think!) or might be personality thing. When I had three foster kittens all of them would sound like a chorus but they were about 4-5 weeks old. Before I had the three kittens Negra had one and he never said a word. He only meowed when he wanted mom and that was when he was about 1-2 weeks old, after that we hardly heard a meow from him.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds like you've got a talker. Your household will never be silent again, unless it's cat-nap time. :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to my world :lol:


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

gotta love a talker, all of my cats are talkers but especially Miss Chloe. Enjoy it!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

I doubt it's nothing serious....as stated above... you have a talker!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Please explain how she is meowing;
Does she sound distressed? 
Meows at the same time every day?
Is she trying to get someone's attention? 
Does she meow only when she thinks she is alone or will she do it when others (peeps or kitties) are present?
Is her meow more of a question and if you speak to her does her tone of meow change? 

Answering these questions can tell you more about why she meows, whether it is a pain response from something making her uncomfortable or if she is lonely and looking for 'friends' or if she just has a lot to say to everyone. :wink: 
I like talkative kitties.
h


----------



## shediac (Aug 18, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> Please explain how she is meowing;
> Does she sound distressed?
> Meows at the same time every day?
> Is she trying to get someone's attention?
> ...


Well, I think it's all the above, but distress. She'll meow when she's alone (we hear her from upstairs), she meows when her brother is not around (not often), she meows when on my chest, but when I talk to her and spoil her, she's almost smiling and meows when closing her eyes. It doesn't sound as if she's in pain, but like you're saying, maybe she is a talker. I don't know any female that isn't :lol: , joke!! 

She's probably a talker, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't serious or anything, I don't want to spoil her too much, by picking her up everytime she meows :wink: .


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Remember your all the way up there and the kitten is all the way down there! She is just getting your attention. You know how babies cry to be picked up and fed so do baby kittens. Yes it is a phase and will grow out of it. My foster is 7.5 weeks now and has alraeday went past that phase. Some skip the mew phase. Some just have alot to say!


----------



## shediac (Aug 18, 2007)

Sounds good, I enjoy the meowing, just wanted to know if she was a typical... :lol:, or something wasn't right.
Thanks!!!


----------

